# Gluing vinyl to bare aluminum



## Skwisgaar (May 26, 2010)

Is there an adhesive that will do this? I'd definitely prefer not to use spray adhesives.


----------



## nervewrecker (Oct 5, 2009)

vinyl already has an adhesive, just peel off the paper.


----------



## bboyvek (Dec 16, 2008)

^ LOL LMFAO

For all your needs adhesive needs 1 Gal. DAP Weldwood HHR Contact Cement


----------



## Skwisgaar (May 26, 2010)

nervewrecker said:


> vinyl already has an adhesive, just peel off the paper.


Simly not true in general. The vinyl I'm most likely to buy is not self adhesive.


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Skwisgaar said:


> Simly not true in general. The vinyl I'm most likely to buy is not self adhesive.


That would be a neat product though :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## BoostedNihilist (Mar 3, 2008)

clean the aluminum with laquer thinner, degreaser and then final wipe and use contact cement


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

nervewrecker said:


> vinyl already has an adhesive, just peel off the paper.


are you talking about contact paper??? the ones you get at kmart with flower designs and was used extensively in the 80's? LMAO


----------



## bboyvek (Dec 16, 2008)

mattyjman said:


> are you talking about contact paper??? the ones you get at kmart with flower designs and was used extensively in the 80's? LMAO


hes thinking of the vinyl that is used in car wrapping


----------

